# BOA or Speed-zone-lacing boots



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

After buying a new board and binding, I am now considering buying boots. It usually take me a long time to tie up my old boots. Some website are offering huge discount on some boots, so it's kind of tempting...

I am wondering now which system is the best and fastest in tightening boots? BOA or the Burton's Speed-lacing? or others? 

Thanks


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i can not speak for the burton speed laces as i have never used them. they certainly seem to be a gimmick, which is not to say they do not work, but does suggest they were created in a hurry to compete against other 'non-conventional' lacing systems.

boa... an independent company who do wire fixing solutions to a number of manufacturers (and not just snowboard boot makers) are brilliant. this i can say from experience.

it is horses for courses and a product is only as good as how you use it. for me, preferring a loose lower but type upper boot zone, the double boa on the vans cirro is perfect. being able to 'pop' them loose on the lift line and ratchets them tight prior to the dismount is lovely too.

but maybe you neither care for such convenience or the burton version can do that too?

tis for you to decide. just go to a store and try on all the boots you can until you feel bored! please yourself!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I have the Burton one, it's king of a pain in the ass, but once you get used to it, it works fine. 

The best fast lacing system I have dealt with is the one in salomon boots, but then again I haven't dealt with the boa system yet.

the one thing I can say about the burton one, is that once you lace it that thing is not coming loose and it's a very nice fit.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I prefer the Salomon lacing system the best. I have yet to have any issues with the laces stretching, getting cut etc etc. I found that the Boa system created pressure points like stores blasting Christmas tunes to death and the plastic parts on Burton boots to just keep breaking. But really, when you buy boots, go by what feels best to you.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the BOA Focus system. No pressure point issues. Since I do a lot of hiking I really like the fact that I can release the upper zone for hiking and quickly tighten it when I am ready to drop in. Much easier than the speed lacing systems of either Salomon or Burton in that regard. Boarder's advice is spot on though.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i can not speak for the burton speed laces as i have never used them. they certainly seem to be a gimmick, which is not to say they do not work, but does suggest they were created in a hurry to compete against other 'non-conventional' lacing systems.
> 
> boa... an independent company who do wire fixing solutions to a number of manufacturers (and not just snowboard boot makers) are brilliant. this i can say from experience.
> 
> ...


I wonder if there are any stores that still have boots for me to try on now, as it's off-season and when you are living in Ottawa, here are not much choices of stores. 

I didn't try any boots last season. When I brought my old and first pair of boots, I didn't have much idea then, just pick the one on clearance. it was dirt cheap,but decent and stiff, and fitted my feet OK, just I had to retie my laces very often on cold winter days. So now I have to ask you guys.....I have tried neither the BOA or Burton version...


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm all about the classic laces. There's nothing cool about blowing your fancy lacing system. I know alot of people who broke their speed zone or boa's, but hardly any who broke classic lacing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

ive had 2 different sets of boa boots and they both were terribly uncomfortable. the only good thing is that you dont have to take your gloves off on below zero days to tighten them, other than that i hated them. i just got a pair of forum slr kickers for next year and they seem to be more comfortable then the boa's but i havent been on the slopes with them yet


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

*burton speed lacing works fine*

I own the Burton Sable boots with the speed lacing thingy. The boots are COMFORTABLE. The lacing system works very well. I had my friend count how it took me to lace both boots up, 9 seconds. I dont know how other Burton boots are, but I'm sure they all have the ability to tighten the lower and upper zone to different settings. I've never tried the BOA system so I won't pass any judgement there.









Snowboarders SoCal


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

youre lookin kinda hot there coffee


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

siberianmist said:


> youre lookin kinda hot there coffee


Yea & i like the aviators... hahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

i got Van Boas, they deffinatly quick and like was said earlier love being able to pop them at the bottom of the lift, so get a comfortable ride up and then tighten for support when riding. and minor adjustments are easy without havin to take gloves off.
im also looking for new boots and dont think ill be going back to traditional lacing.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Just got some Burton Rulers...... fit well, lets see how they hold up


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowjoe said:


> I'm all about the classic laces. There's nothing cool about blowing your fancy lacing system. I know alot of people who broke their speed zone or boa's, but hardly any who broke classic lacing.


it is true that often the best solution is the simplest....but i would love to know how a boa system ever broke... they are pretty sturdy beasts to me!

altho once, the cable did stick a bit thru a runner and it threatened to entomb my foot forever... until a bit of strong arm persuation shifted them.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> it is true that often the best solution is the simplest....but i would love to know how a boa system ever broke... they are pretty sturdy beasts to me!
> 
> altho once, the cable did stick a bit thru a runner and it threatened to entomb my foot forever... until a bit of strong arm persuation shifted them.


Mostly snapped cables, however I guess most of the people I know are teaching with me so they ride everyday for over 100 days a season, I guess its unfair to compare that to people who dont get chance to ride anywhere near as much.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Salomon boots work for me, They're comfortable and easy / quick to lace up.. I got my first pair of salomon's 6 years ago and have purchase 3 pairs since.. When purchasing new boots I spend a few days trying on heaps of boots, I always come back to the latest Salomon's at the time.. They're the most comfy boots for me (and i can lace them up in 15-20seconds)....


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't really see the point in time saving with boots, its never much time lost in comparision to how long the day is, i do however like the fact that i can release the top of my burtons without doing anything to the lower area, great for walking and hikeing


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

I cannot believe anyone thru 'normal use' could snap a boa wire....

salamon booties do have proper good quick lace systems tho; just pull and lock. job done. my malamutes were lovely


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

DC BOAs. no complaints.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> I cannot believe anyone thru 'normal use' could snap a boa wire....
> 
> salamon booties do have proper good quick lace systems tho; just pull and lock. job done. my malamutes were lovely



Malamutes my most comfortable boots ever, I'm rocking Synapse now....


----------

